# Rugby world cup 2015 & 2019 bids



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

then why not think argentina....do they have no interest in hosting it?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

After reading much of the highly debated 2018 WC threads I began to think about the World's 3rd largest sporting tournament, the Rugby World Cup. The RWC continues to grow at an exciting rate with the last Cup in France averaging 47 150 in attendance each game, almost 9000 more than 2003.

The Rugby WC has been now been played in all the tradtional powers of the game and New Zealand will host again in 2011 (no doubt the last time they will be able to host it alone). 2015 and onwards the International Rugby Board will be looking into developmental territory to host. Many were upset that Japan lost the bid for 2011.

I'm keen to discuss who could successfully host a RWC outside of the traditional powers and support it with the high standards which it expects. 20 teams, minimum of 8 stadiums, and I believe that now they must have over 20 000 seats and the semi's and final must seat 60 000+.

note; the IRB has yet to sanction the use of artificial turf in International test matches. This would no doubt affect a North American bid, though I believe that Artificial turf will be acceptable by 2015.

The most likely nations would be Argentina, Japan, Italy, the US and Canada.
After a long look at American and Canadian stadiums and assuming artificial turf is acceptable; these are the stadiums that look as if they could fit the minimum dimensions for International Rugby Union (127 yds / 74.4 yds or 116m / 67m) remebering that the Rugby pitch is around 20 yards wider than American Football and that many North American stadiums have a high side line fence (to look over the players bench) which may inhibit sightlines of the try (touchdown) corner flags.

Perfect venues;
Stanford Stadium, Cal
Rentschler Field, Conn
Rutgers Stadium, NJ
University Stadium, Albuquerque NM
BC Place, BC
Commonwealth Stadium, Alberta

Questionable venues;
(maybe field not big enough)
Columbus Crew Stadium, Ohio 
Princeton Stadium, NJ
Pizzahut Park, TX
Dick's Sporting Goods Park, Col

(Capacity too big and/or no potential for local support)
Kyle Field, TX
Miami Stadium, Fl
Citrus Bowl, Fl
Memorial Stadium, Illinois
Jordan Hare Stadium, Al

(Possible sightline problems, thoguh I imagine one of these places would host the final)
Quest Field, Wash (designed with Soccer dimensions)
Gillette Stadium, Mass (as above)
Rogers Centre, Ont
Qualcomm Stadium, Cal
Rose Bowl, Cal

(any chance of Louisiana and the likes getting behind Les Bleus/Les tricolores, you know, the French connection):dunno:


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

I really cant see artificial turf being ever allowed in rugby to be honest.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

> the World's 3rd largest sporting tournament, the Rugby World Cup.


is it f**k :nuts:


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Irish Blood English Heart said:


> I really cant see artificial turf being ever allowed in rugby to be honest.


Anyone that has ever played the game will agree with you. Any kind of artificial surface would tear a rugby player to shreds. 

After New Zealand in 2011, I find it difficult to see beyond some kind of Celtic Nations bid, especially given the way voting went for 2011. I think we're really dealing with competitions from 2019 onwards. Canada has done a good job hosting various rugby tournaments including the Churchill Cup and the 2006 Women's Rugby World Cup. Rugby fans in Canada have shown, time and time again, that there is a market for the sport. With the Canada team continuously improving, I think it must have a decent shout.

Similarly, the sport has grown well in Japan and that must be an option. Apparently, at least some Japanese are totally mad for rugby and having seen crowds at international games in Japan against bigger nations - in 2005, big crowds came out for both of Ireland's tests. With stadia like Kintetsu Hanazono Rugby Stadium and Chichibunomiya Rugby Stadium, not to mention the stadia we saw at the 2002 football world cup, there is little doubt about the capacity for Japan to hold a successful Rugby World Cup and would also provide a means for the IRB to potentially grow the sport in east Asia. 

There are plenty of other countries capable of hosting the tournament. I think it would be a great opportunity for a county like Italy, where the sport really seems to be taking off with the improved fortunes of the international side, as well as countries like Spain, Portugal, Romania or Georgia where the sport has come a long way in recent times. That's not to mention China and the USA...

Ultimately, I'd love to see Canada given the opportunity in 2015. The contribution Canada has made to hosting lower levels of the sport in recent times is impressive and makes it an ideal and deserving host for the full tournament.

Argentina is also an option, especially with the growing support of the national team, given recent success. 

I can't see any more than one in three tournaments not being held in the traditional strongholds of international rugby for quite some time. As such, something like:

2011 - New Zealand
2015 - Celtic Nations - final in either Ireland or Scotland
2019 - Canada
2023 - South Africa - working on a round robin of tri-nations countries
2027 - Europe - Italy / Spain / Portugal etc.
2031 - Japan
2035 - Australia
2039 - Argentina
2043 - England


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
good list


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> After reading much of the highly debated 2018 WC threads I began to think about the World's 3rd largest sporting tournament, the Rugby World Cup. The RWC continues to grow at an exciting rate with the last Cup in France averaging 47 150 in attendance each game, almost 9000 more than 2003.
> 
> The Rugby WC has been now been played in all the tradtional powers of the game and New Zealand will host again in 2011 (no doubt the last time they will be able to host it alone). 2015 and onwards the International Rugby Board will be looking into developmental territory to host. Many were upset that Japan lost the bid for 2011.
> 
> ...


i think you have some of the sizes of fields mixed up


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

spud said:


> is it f**k :nuts:


i think its

1. football world cup
2. olympics
3. european football championships
4. rugby world cup
5.copa america ????


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

italy/portugal/spain etc won't host the rwc for a very long time. rugby isn't even professional in spain/portugal

it basically alternates between europe and the southern hemisphere although japan could get one really soon

don't think canada would have the interest


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> i think you have some of the sizes of fields mixed up


If your refering to the soccer specific stadiums, I just don't know if they have the extended length for the ingoal area (endzone).



> i think its
> 
> 1. football world cup
> 2. olympics
> ...


Nope, apparently the Rugby World Cup IS the 3rd last sporting tournament.

About the Artificial Turf, the IRB continues to investigate the product, obviously we are not talking about Astroturf. On their website under regulations or Laws there is an indepth PDF on the topic and were they are headed with it. The New Zealand All Blacks already have a training centre with artificial turf instald. I Canada was to ever host a Cup, I imagine that artificial turf would play a part as the country doesn't have enogh large natural grass venues.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> If your refering to the soccer specific stadiums, I just don't know if they have the extended length for the ingoal area (endzone).


well not just those, but some of the stadiums you listed have about the same dimensions as any other american stadium.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

theespecialone said:


> i think its
> 
> 1. football world cup
> 2. olympics
> ...


define largest? attendance? revenue? most watched on tv?

technically the commnwealth games is the 2nd largest after the olympics..

the ryder cup has billed itself as being in the top 5 in the past..

personally i'd go with your top 3,maybe swap the olympics & FIFA WC around...but i'm struggling to put the RUWC in the top 5 let alone the top 3..


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

> define largest? attendance? revenue? most watched on tv?


Good point.
Well in attendance the last Rugby World Cup averaged 47150, the last 4 have averaged 40623, all up it has averaged 30336. 

Had a cumulative world televison audience of over 3.5 billion, watched in 205 countries in 2003, don't know about 2007 but assume more considering everything else grew.

Don't know about revenue.

http://www.austrade.gov.au/From-the-World-Trade-Organisation-to-the-Rugby-World-Cup-how-the-Wallabies-can-help-Australia-exports/default.aspx

I my part of the world it is commonly stated as the third biggest sports event behind the soccer WC and the Olympics. Australia dominate the commonwealth games and it has never been said to currently rival the Rugby World Cup.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

NeilF said:


> 2011 - New Zealand
> 2015 - Celtic Nations - final in either Ireland or Scotland
> 2019 - Canada
> 2023 - South Africa - working on a round robin of tri-nations countries
> ...


Ooooh, can I play?

2011 - New Zealand
2015 - Japan
2019 - South Africa
2023 - Scotland
2027 - Australia
2031 - England
2035 - Argentina
2039 - Italy
2043 - South Africa


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

CharlieP, what's the dimensions for rugby field? What I mean by rugby here is a representative of the sports where they play the game with an oval shaped ball using their hands from rugby union(?) to Australian football(?) - I just have a rough idea that there are many kinds of hand-using ball sports on earth but don't know what exactly. Probably can you answer the question sport by sport?

PS) Exclude American football. I know the field dimensions of American football


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Carrerra said:


> CharlieP, what's the dimensions for rugby field? What I mean by rugby here is a representative of the sports where they play the game with an oval shaped ball using their hands from rugby union(?) to Australian football(?) - I just have a rough idea that there are many kinds of hand-using ball sports on earth but don't know what exactly. Probably can you answer the question sport by sport?


The maximum dimensions in rugby union are 100 x 70 metres for the pitch - 144 x 70 metres including the in-goal areas. I'm not sure what the minimum dimensions are. Rugby league is similar but with smaller in-goal areas, and Australian Rules Football is played on large oval pitches, usually shared with cricket.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you for the explantions, ChalieP. You are really cool with great sense of humor kay:


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> italy/portugal/spain etc won't host the rwc for a very long time. rugby isn't even professional in spain/portugal
> 
> it basically alternates between europe and the southern hemisphere although japan could get one really soon


it isn´t professional in Argentina either, but it was on the first proposed list, and ended 3rd in the last world cup....


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

minimum in goals are 10 metres

normally they're around 15


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> it isn´t professional in Argentina either, but it was on the first proposed list, and ended 3rd in the last world cup....


i didn't think about that, sorry

argentina deserves a world cup because they've got the infrastructure and the passion for rugby whereas other amateur nations don't


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Yes Canada! I actually want to attend a Canada-Argentina match tomorrow but I might not have the time! AHHHH! :gah:


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

theespecialone said:


> italy/portugal/spain etc won't host the rwc for a very long time. rugby isn't even professional in spain/portugal
> 
> it basically alternates between europe and the southern hemisphere although japan could get one really soon
> 
> don't think canada would have the interest


I disagree with you on Italy - I think the extra seating brought in at the Stadio Flaminio this year for the games against England and Scotland are testament to how the game is growing in Italy. I also think the traveling support from British and Irish sides when they've drawn Italian sides in the Heineken Cup, not to mention in the 6 Nations (mostly proved, I think, by the massive percentage of Irish fans in Rome on St. Patrick's Day 2007) proves that the traveling support is there to make the tournament a big success. I'd say Italy will have a strong shout, especially if we're dealing with 2027 onwards.

The game isn't professional in Spain or Portugal yet but both are big growth / potential growth markets for the game. Portugal, especially, have come a long way on the pitch in the past few years and their support has increased considerably. From my own experiences, there is a lot of passion for the sport in Spain and, again, that will grow with improved onfield performances from the Spanish side. Both of these nations have put up good showings in a couple of 7s tournaments this season. 

As I said on Canada; I think the contribution this nation has made to hosting the lower levels of international tournament in the past few years and the crowds that have come out for those indicate that there is a market for the sport in Canada. The Canadian team has improved considerably in recent times. If Canada can coax one of the big Northern Hemisphere sides to come play a couple of tests in Canada during the Lions Tour next summer, a la Japan v Ireland in 2005 then I think we'll really see the kind of support rugby can generate in Canada. 

The said, in reflection and with reference to my original list, it would be more realistic for Japan in 2019 and Canada in 2031.

Charlie, I can't see England hosting a tournament before Ireland have hosted a final, to be honest - it will have been a long time since England hosted a final by the time it gets another chance but the history of Rugby World Cups in the UK and Ireland are such that a nation puts on the final and stadia come from all around the country. I'd say Ireland will be offered the chance to host the final before England are again. Although, given the relatively low capacity of the new Lansdowne Road and the relatively huge capacity of Croke Park, a final could pose an interesting dilemma for the IRFU. I agree, however, that Scotland will probably be the next official hosts of the rugby world cup from the Celtic Nations.


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Artifitial turf is even anoying in football, when u slide takle of fall down.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

seeing as how the irbs power base is in the northern hemisphere it is almost certian that either the 2015 or 2019 world cup will be in europe. rugby is a growing game and while a world cup in somewhere like canada/usa is not going to happen in the short term it could well happen in the long run.
artificial turf is here to stay and will appear in rugby world cups, artificial turf is used in places in the usa (entirely colleges just using football facilities, but does show that it can be used) and we could well see artificial turf in the 2011 world cup in dunedin


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

depends on the type of artificial turf

the one that was used in moscow might be allowed, but the american plastic ones are just too dangerous.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> depends on the type of artificial turf
> 
> the one that was used in moscow might be allowed, but the american plastic ones are just too dangerous.


the stuff in moscow is the exact same stuff used in the US


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> seeing as how the irbs power base is in the northern hemisphere it is almost certian that either the 2015 or 2019 world cup will be in europe. rugby is a growing game and while a world cup in somewhere like canada/usa is not going to happen in the short term it could well happen in the long run.
> artificial turf is here to stay and will appear in rugby world cups, artificial turf is used in places in the usa (entirely colleges just using football facilities, but does show that it can be used) and we could well see artificial turf in the 2011 world cup in dunedin


what do you mean about colleges? I dont understand


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

colleges with rugby teams use football facilities due to a lack of resources, as one would expect for a sport with such a small following


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

the rugby world cup won't be in the usa or canada for a while because theres not enough public interest

that was probably the reason why japan failed.


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

theespecialone said:


> the rugby world cup won't be in the usa or canada for a while because theres not enough public interest
> 
> that was probably the reason why japan failed.


probably. i think the IRB likes to stick to its more stable markets like NZ, England, South Africa, Australia and mainland Europe.

Personally i think we will see SA, Aus, British Isles and Japan host a RWC before the US/Canada. 

as for the events size...taking into account audience, crowds, marketing etc it certainly slots in 3rd. Olympic Games, FWC, IRB RWC, Commonwealth Games, Euro, ICC CWC. 

It's difficult to judge the "size" of the winter Olympics. It really depends on the host nation ie; the US (SLC) compared to Lillehammer (Norway) or Turin (Italy).


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

south africa/japan 2015
england 2019


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> south africa/japan 2015
> england 2019


either japan or south africa? or hosted together lol


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Japan is very serious about rugby. They were terribly disappointed having lost to NZ for RWC 2011 (which was couped!). Japan should get it next time round. Then, Id like to see go to Argentina, Italy and Germany. The Rugby giants (SA, Austr, NZ, UK, France) should step aside and assist the smaller countries in hosting the event.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

One question. Is there any professional league of rugby in USA?


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Carrerra said:


> One question. Is there any professional league of rugby in USA?


No, not of either code. Most people don't even realize the difference anyway.


----------



## Kobo (Dec 12, 2006)

I really think it should go to Argentina at some point. I don't know how big the sport is their or if it has a Rugby Union league set up, but this country's Rugby is on the up and up so they should be contenders.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

krudmonk said:


> No, not of either code. Most people don't even realize the difference anyway.


The Super Rugby League is a semi-pro union league in the US...its not very popular, and im sure most have never heard of it


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

Kobo said:


> I really think it should go to Argentina at some point. I don't know how big the sport is their or if it has a Rugby Union league set up, but this country's Rugby is on the up and up so they should be contenders.


rugby is an amateur game in argentina but i think it's pretty popular, especially if the national team is winning. i think the match between boca and river plate was moved so that ppl could watch both the derby and the semi final involving argentina and south africa


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

en1044 said:


> The Super Rugby League is a semi-pro union league in the US...its not very popular, and im sure most have never heard of it


I just heard of it a couple weeks back when the final was aired live on ESPN Classic. It looks decent, but I prefer league from the clips I've seen from Australia and England. That seems like a more exciting game. It would have a better chance of catching on over here, if anything.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Where is "here"?


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

dysan1 said:


> not only that, but it would have been 20 years since we last hosted it in 2015


South Africa will get 2019 RWC: 2015 will take place in Europe.
Scotland is the best choice if we admit that England will get FIFA WC 2018.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

The 2015 and 2019 bids won't be won on technical merit alone. RSA needs to lobby, make promises, swop votes etc.

Perhaps supporting England for 2019 in return for votes for RSA 2015


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

England have threatened to pull out of the bidding process because of the huge price the IRB are demanding the host union pays.

Personally, I'd like to see Italy host in 2015 (until they entered the bidding I wanted Japan) and South Africa in 2019.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

2015 must go to Japan or the game will never go global!


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope italy gets 2015 and japan 2019. I want japan to get a super 14 (or whatever number it ends up) team before they host the world cup.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> The 2015 and 2019 bids won't be won on technical merit alone. RSA needs to lobby, make promises, swop votes etc.
> 
> Perhaps supporting England for 2019 in return for votes for RSA 2015


After seeing the new stadiums being built in Durbs, Cape Town, Nelspruit and Joburg, it would be insane for SA to not get the 2015 games.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

KingmanIII said:


> After seeing the new stadiums being built in Durbs, Cape Town, Nelspruit and Joburg, it would be insane for SA to not get the 2015 games.


Not really. If we don't lobby and bribe enough stadia could mean very little.
Also remember that the IRB is setting a minimum revenue guarantee so the bid that offers the highest amount is more likely to win.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Wikipedia on the other hand does make a South Africa bid sound great.

"The strengths of a South African bid would be that it is in the *same time zone as Europe* the wealthiest television market, that they are the* current World Cup holders*, that they *previously hosted the tournament with great success* and that they are currently in the process of building a *whole series of new stadium*s for the 2010 FIFA World Cup."


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> Not really. If we don't lobby and bribe enough stadia could mean very little.
> Also remember that the IRB is setting a minimum revenue guarantee so the bid that offers the highest amount is more likely to win.


If it comes down to guaranteed revenue I could see the bid going to the Cherry Blossoms.


----------



## thomasKing (Jun 5, 2008)

France 07 was the best world cup and is the perfect location as the french are great at showing-up for neutral games when it comes to them, and the british are great travellers. 

Why not use that and let the south of France support a spanish and later italian bid. perhaps even regional bids. 

2015 (north) Spain- (South) France: major venues at Barcelona, Madrid, Bilbao, San Sebastian, Zaragoza, Lyon, Toulouse, Marseilles

2019 South Africa, as they will have the stadiums and crucuially it keeps the cup in the european time zone.

2023 (north) Italy - (south) France: Milan, turin, Genoa,Lyon, Marseilles, Monaco and perhaps even include swiss venues in Grenoble and Lausanne.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can the Camp Nou fit a rugby pitch?


----------



## Kazurro (Jan 23, 2005)

thomasKing said:


> France 07 was the best world cup and is the perfect location as the french are great at showing-up for neutral games when it comes to them, and the british are great travellers.
> 
> Why not use that and let the south of France support a spanish and later italian bid. perhaps even regional bids.
> 
> ...


If there's a Spanish offer undoubtely Valladolid must be a venue, there are a 30k stadium and two teams in our Rugby League


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> Can the Camp Nou fit a rugby pitch?


This question is obsolete. A Rugby World Cup collides with the home fixtures of Barca. And I don't think that they would anyone allow to ruin their pitch.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

What about Japan for Rugby WC candidate? To the extent of my knowledge, rugby is quite popular there


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rugby is popular there. The Cherry Blossoms are getting better too.

Logistically I have no doubt Japan could handle it.


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

^^ but who will arrive at the stadiums???


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

People would show. The Japanese love big events, and the big countries fans would travel.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

France 2007 was not a great World Cup. They should never stage world cups in multi nations.

Australia 2003 still was the best World Cup and captured the nation.

The major improvement to make to future World Cups would be to reduce the number of teams to 12. 20 is ridiculous.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

BobDaBuilder said:


> France 2007 was not a great World Cup. They should never stage world cups in multi nations.
> 
> Australia 2003 still was the best World Cup and captured the nation.


Thats one opinion.


----------



## Welsh American (Sep 4, 2007)

In my opinion the Rugby World Cup should be rotated between Europe and the rest of the world. For example:

2011 New Zealand
2015 Italy
2019 Japan
2023 England
2027 South Africa
2027 Celtic Nations
2031 Argentina
2035 France
2039 Australia

I can't think of any other countries who could host it...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Too bad Argentina isn't bidding, considering the great performance they made in France 2007.

A Rugby World Cup could have provided the catalysis for improved infrastructure in cities and upgrade of stadiums. Perhaps next time.


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

I vote for Japan 

stadiums that could host it - 

Nissan Stadium - 70,000
Saitama Stadium - 63,000
Shizuoka Stadium - 51,000
Hiroshima Big Arch - 50,000
Miyagi Stadium - 50,000
Toyota Stadium - 45,000
Olympic Stadium (Tokyo) - 58,000
Ōita Stadium - 40,000
Niigata Stadium - 42,000
Nagai Stadium - 50,000
Kintetsu Hanazono Rugby Stadium - 30,000
KKWing Stadium - 32,000
Ajinomoto Stadium - 50,000


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think the Ajinomoto Stadium would host matches...it's a disaster.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^^^ Your forgetting the new Olympic Stadium, should Tokyo win it's bid for the 2016 Summer Olympics, it could use the new stadium with it's large 100,000 capacity for the Rugby WC should it win.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Pimpmaster said:


> I vote for Japan
> 
> stadiums that could host it -
> 
> ...


These are the stadia listed in the Japanese bid:

Nissan Stadium, Yokohama (72,000)
Nagai Stadium, Osaka (50,000)
Olympic Stadium, Tokyo (57,000)
Chichibunomiya Rugby Stadium, Tokyo (27,000)
Yurtec Stadium Sendai, Sendai (20,000)
Level-5 Stadium, Fukuoka (23,000)
Toyota Stadium, Toyota (45,000)
Sapporo Dome, Sapporo (41,000)
Home's Stadium, Kobe (34,000)
Hong Kong Stadium, Hong Kong (40,000)
Singapore Sports Hub, Singapore (50,000)


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

England's proposed stadia:

Wembley, London (90,000)
Twickenham, London (82,000)
Old Trafford, Manchester (76,212)
Millennium Stadium, Cardiff (74,500)
Emirates Stadium, London (60,355)
St James' Park, Newcastle upon Tyne (52,387)
Anfield, Liverpool (45,370)
Elland Road, Leeds (39,401)
St Mary's, Southampton (32,689)
Ricoh Arena, Coventry (32,609)
Welford Road, Leicester (17,498)
Kingsholm, Gloucester (16,500)

Italy's proposed stadia:

Stadio Olimpico, Rome (83,000)
San Siro, Milan (80,081)
Stadio San Paolo, Naples (76,824)
Stade Vélodrome, Marseilles (63,012)
Stadio Renzo Barbera, Palermo (37,000)
Stadio Marc'Antonio Bentegodi, Verona (42,160)
Stadio Artemio Franchi, Florence (47,282)
Stadio Luigi Ferraris, Genoa (36,536)
Stadio Euganeo, Padua (32,420)
Stadio Olimpico di Torino, Turin (27,550)

Japan's proposed stadia:

Nissan Stadium, Yokohama (72,000)
Nagai Stadium, Osaka (50,000)
Olympic Stadium, Tokyo (57,000)
Chichibunomiya Rugby Stadium, Tokyo (27,000)
Yurtec Stadium Sendai, Sendai (20,000)
Level-5 Stadium, Fukuoka (23,000)
Toyota Stadium, Toyota (45,000)
Sapporo Dome, Sapporo (41,000)
Home's Stadium, Kobe (34,000)
Hong Kong Stadium, Hong Kong (40,000)
Singapore Sports Hub, Singapore (50,000)


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Mr.Underground said:


> Marseille, south of France.


In English: Marseilles
In French: Marseille
In Italian: Marsiglia


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> Japan's proposed stadia:
> 
> Nissan Stadium, Yokohama (72,000)
> Nagai Stadium, Osaka (50,000)
> ...


Nice list for Japan!! Great move to include Hong Kong and Singapore in the bid as well, this will increase their chances for sure!


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

Hopefully Italy or Japan get it or rugby will never grow


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> England's proposed stadia:
> 
> Wembley, London (90,000)
> Twickenham, London (82,000)
> ...


some of those 20,000 stadiums in japan are gonna have to be upgraded if they get the rwc


----------



## Joop20 (Jun 29, 2004)

Pimpmaster said:


> some of those 20,000 stadiums in japan are gonna have to be upgraded if they get the rwc


I think Italy might have more to worry about than Japan when it comes to stadiums...


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

CharlieP said:


> I've thought about this a bit more.
> 
> I don't think Japan will get it in 2015, as that would be two tournaments in a row away from the lucrative European TV market time zone.
> 
> ...


Looks like RWC Ltd think the same way:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/8126952.stm


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> Looks like RWC Ltd think the same way:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/rugby_union/8126952.stm



I'm italian but I agree. I hope in my country for 2015 or 2019 but England and Japan is the best choice.


----------



## jonnyboy (Aug 14, 2006)

leicester tigers welford road ground will have approx 32 000 capacity by 2015:cheers:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

South Africa, then Japan is my vote. I think Japan will need a bit more time to promote the game if it wants to fill stadiums.


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

England to boost the coffers in 2015 (all six nation unions filling stadiums for the group games, and the massive expat communities from NZ, SA and Aus) makes it a no brainer.

That makes the risk of two relative gambles financially (NZ and Japan) viable.

SA to host in 2023, Italy in 2028, then Aus, then a Celtic Nations RWC.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

gorgu said:


> Italy in 2028


Might clash with the Olympics :lol:


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

This was in todays NZ Herald



> *Rugby: Olympic hope may cost Sth Africa cup*
> 
> South Africa's bid for the 2015 or 2019 Rugby World Cup will this week be sacrificed on the altar of the game's greatest desire, entry into the Olympics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Very interesting post. I don't particularly like Rugby 7's but it is the only realistic format for the Olympics. To be an Olympic sport again would be great for the non giants of the game. Australia never does that well at 7's but South Africa, New Zealand and Fiji do for the Southern Hemisphere. Like to see Rugby 7's inclusion as a possible recruitment boon for the USA, get some track/spint guys playing on the wing.

As for Rugby World Cup, I don't want to see it in the UK again for a while but I understand the economics, look forward to Japan's bid. Would have loved to have seen Japan 2015 and Italy 2019.

Question; Didn't Rugby Union get kicked out of the Olympics on dubious reports of crowd hooliganism?
Funny that the last gold medalists were the USA, with the French having some greivences.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Dont deny Africa again!


----------

